# Living the present. Creating the future.



## FedeG

Hello, 

I need to translate in a few languages the sentence: "Living the present. Creating the future. Together". Could anyone help me with the translation in Dutch? 

Thanks.
Fede


----------



## Peterdg

"Leven in het heden. Scheppen/creëren in de toekomst. Samen."

I don't know the context, so I don't know how to translate "Creating". Both "scheppen" and "creëren" are possible translations.


----------



## FedeG

Peterdg said:


> "Leven in het heden. Scheppen/creëren in de toekomst. Samen."
> 
> I don't know the context, so I don't know how to translate "Creating". Both "scheppen" and "creëren" are possible translations.



Thanks! Creëren fits very well. Could you please clarify me if "Leven in het heden" would be also the translation for "Living in the present"?


----------



## Peterdg

FedeG said:


> "Leven in het heden" would be also the translation for "Living in the present"


Yes. 

Seeing your quetsion, I now just realize there is no "in" in your original sentence. So, it might be better to translate the first part as "Het heden beleven".


----------



## eno2

And there is no "in" in "Creating the future"

Het heden beleven. De toekomst scheppend.

I think this conveys exactly the original "Living the present. Creating the future"


You could drop the "d" of the present participle "scheppend" without  damage. Present participles sound a bit old fashioned in Dutch.


----------



## FedeG

Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## eno2

Het heden belevend. De toekomst scheppend.

That is even more literal, as the English original also has two present participles.

That  would be my choice .

You could still drop the d in both cases.

Without d it sounds a bit like an imperative. Whilst in English it's more like a neutral description. 

With d it sounds a bit old fashioned or stiff. Which in English it doesn't.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> That is even more literal, as the English original also has two present participles.


Eno,

Dutch is not English. The gerund in English is very natural. In Dutch, it is not and it smells like a translation.


----------



## eno2

Exactly what I voiced, Peter. 


Personally I prefer the smell of a translation to a different connotation.

What do you find of this:

Levend in het heden. Werkend aan de toekomst?

That's with "in's" and present participles....

Sounds fine.


----------



## bibibiben

I agree with Peterdg. Drop the participle/gerund in Dutch (as this will make the Dutch sentence sound unnatural):

Het heden beleven. De toekomst scheppen. Samen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> I agree with Peterdg. Drop the participle/gerund in Dutch (as this will make the Dutch sentence sound unnatural):
> 
> Het heden beleven. De toekomst scheppen. Samen.





A bit of context would help.

Het heden leven. De toekomst maken. Samen.

Still more natural.


----------



## FedeG

Thank you all very much for the help. The sentence is for a little artistic project on peace. Actually, in Italian too we wouldn't use the gerund. We would say: "Vivere il presente. Creare il futuro." which is with the infinity form.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> A bit of context would help.
> 
> Het heden leven. De toekomst maken. Samen.
> 
> Still more natural.



I don't know about Flanders, but _het heden leven_ doesn't sound natural in the Netherlands. 

De toekomst maken, de toekomst scheppen, de toekomst creëren: not much of a difference.


----------



## FedeG

I would go for "Het heden beleven. De toekomst scheppen." Would you confirm?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> I don't know about Flanders, but _het heden leven_ doesn't sound natural in the Netherlands.


It does not sound natural to me (Flanders) either. 

Sorry eno.


----------



## eno2

FedeG said:


> I would go for "Het heden beleven. De toekomst scheppen." Would you confirm?


Sure, good one, no prob.

All shades of grey.

Only the original is transparent.


----------



## eno2

Wat zou dat voor iets zijn, een publiciteitsslogan?


----------



## ThomasK

"Het heden leven" : tja, niet natuurlijk is het eventueel, maar _living_ is in het English is al evenmin transitief in het normale gebruik. Dus zou ik zoiets in principe wel goedkeuren.

Mij bekt "het heden" niet echt. "Het nu leven. Toekomst scheppen" klinkt ook al weer niet danig goed, zeker?

Ik vind echter "beleven" dan ook weer zo "kleintjes": ik kan van alles beleven (avonturen, enz.), maar dan krijgt dat voor mij niet de diepte van "het heden/ het nu leven", dat ongewoner klinkt en, wat mij betreft, ook dieper lijkt te gaan.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK, _to live _is in het Engels wel degelijk transitief in het normale gebruik. _Beleven_ is zelfs de standaardvertaling in het Nederlands.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, dan had ik het fout voor. Nu, ik vond/ dacht dat het transitieve "living" wat méér had, omdat ik op en.bab.la wel "to live through" vond, en "experience" (enz.) voor "beleven"... Ik ben uiteraard geen _native speaker_...


----------



## ThomasK

Intussen zocht ik nog een beetje naar het verschil tussen "live", intransitief, "live", tr., zoals in het voorbeeld, en dan hoe je die transitieve vorm weergeeft. "Beleven" vond ik in en.bab.la vertaald als _experience, live through_, ...
Een vriend, Ier en leerkracht Engels, verklaart: "_live through _or _experience_ does not quite get this intention [of _live the present, _JG] across." Op basis daarvan zou ik ook iets "rijkers" willen zoeken dan "belven"...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Intussen zocht ik nog een beetje naar het verschil tussen "live", intransitief, "live", tr., zoals in het voorbeeld, en dan hoe je die transitieve vorm weergeeft. "Beleven" vond ik in en.bab.la vertaald als _experience, live through_, ...
> Een vriend, Ier en leerkracht Engels, verklaart: "_live through _or _experience_ does not quite get this intention [of _live the present, _JG] across." Op basis daarvan zou ik ook iets "rijkers" willen zoeken dan "belven"...



Van Dale geeft voor _beleven_ onder meer deze betekenissen:
a) getuige zijn van
b) innerlijk ervaren, in geest en gemoed deelhebben aan het genoemde

Betekenis b kunnen we gebruiken in _live the present_. Het probleem is nu dat het Nederlands aardig wat woorden heeft om betekenis a, dus de wat passievere betekenis (ondergaan, meemaken, doormaken, ervaren etc.), uit te drukken, maar niet veel synoniemen achter de hand heeft voor de wat actievere betekenis b. Er rest ons, naar het zich laat aanzien, slechts andermaal het woord _beleven_, dat dus beide betekenissen in zich draagt. Er is dan wel het woord _doorvoelen_, maar dat is ten eerste veel te sterk en ten tweede niet algemeen in gebruik.

Intussen vraag ik me af hoe je _belééf de zomer (_betekenis b dus_) _in het Engels vertaalt. Met _live _kun je niet komen. Dat wordt naar alle waarschijnlijkheid dus _feel_. Maar er is in het Nederlands toch weer verschil tussen _voel de zomer_ en _belééf de zomer_. Argh, zo ergerlijk.


----------

